# www.betdoctor.net by Macot



## sovica (Sep 17, 2010)

Macot is No.1 tipster on Bettingadvice.com and he started his own page http://www.betdoctor.net.
You can check his results and history so members can have full info about his past results and profits. Members receive 3-5 picks daily and some days also combos&specials, bookietraps, doc's analysis and freepicks.
You can allways check the statistics and membership fee is quite acceptable... check http://www.betdoctor.net


----------

